# black King kong shrimp?



## GreenGanja (Apr 27, 2010)

is this real? 830 bucks each for this shrimp? ( no wayyyyyyy )

Thoughts?

Mike


----------



## MananaP (Apr 22, 2010)

Yups, they used to be way more than that. I think now they even gone down to about 200-400 each which is a good thing. I'm waiting to get my hands on some of these shrimps in the near future when the strain is actually more stable and not produce random babies.


----------



## petlaur (Apr 21, 2010)

Can u say "all u can eat." Oops! Sorry I momentarily forgot that I shouldn't be thinking of our crustacean friends as food.


----------



## jiang604 (Apr 21, 2010)

yes and no, these shrimp have a large price range. The pure black BKK that have stable genes and have survival rates of over 60% are worth 4500 USD and there are quite a few people in europe that i know have these. Whereas unstable genes with survival rates of around 10% and not guranteed pure BKK can be bought from anywhere between 250-600 CDN but the lower price can only be got from breeders of course.


----------



## Tn23 (Apr 21, 2010)

Steven... when you get some... I'd like to buy some offsprings off you after please


----------

